# Hello Everyone In The ControlBooth!



## Smatticus (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello everyone at ControlBooth.com! I have recently discovered this website while browsing for online theatre resources and consequently it has become my home page.  I'll introduce myself as Smatticus; I am a junior in high school in upstate/central New York and I have been involved in both our community theatre as well as our high school theatre in the last four or five years. I started in the theatre working backstage and have since made my primary focus lighting. This year our auditorium installed a brand new ETC lighting system so, being the only experienced person in operating the board (our community theatre has an older ETC board) I have been the only person really interested or involved in lighting for the school. As I have been involved in more productions I have been able to work with the technical director of our community theatre and have even been able, recently, to lead the lighting design for a show. As I am thinking about my future plans I am interested in learning where a career in technical theatre might lead. In addition I am seeking to learn more about the professional world of technical theatre, as our community productions are very far from professional at times. :wink: Outside the theatre my interests are racquetball, webpage design, marching band, movies, and the piano. I joined ControlBooth.com maybe a week or so ago and I have since been procrastinating about introducing myself, as well as other things, but I am interested in the experience and information there is to be shared by being a fellow user of the site. Thank you and I look forward to being involved here at ControlBooth.com!


----------



## zac850 (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome,
I am proubly an hour south of you, I'm about 20 miles north of New York City.

Anyway, Welcome, post often, and have fun!!!


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Smatticus!

This site is your home page now?? Wow... I am honored. Let me know what can be done to improve your experience here at controlbooth..

your webmaster,

-dvsDave


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 12, 2004)

Big ups from the west coast ETC crew 

Actually my current school doesn't use one... doesn't mean I'm not actively trying to get them to switch. Which desk did you guys buy?

Anyhoo, hey there hi there ho there, welcome aboard!

Cail


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 12, 2004)

We are probably 4 to 5 hours from New York City but we every once in a while we visit family about an hour out of the city. I never really had any particular home page so I figure not only will the site be easily available as a resource but then it will remind me to check things out here more often. I think it's an awesome way of connecting everyone interested in technical theatre. Thanks for your welcomes and I hope to talk to everyone more in the forums!


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 12, 2004)

I almost forgot, we have an Express 48/96, awesome for recording submasters to run simple concerts and things but also excellent for recording cues for an entire show or musical. It's a 96 dimmer system but it's kind of annoying because they mounted the bar in the front of the house where it cannot be reached except with a Genie lift that has to be fitted over the seating. Regardless, the board really let's us do so much more than we could before we had the new system!


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 12, 2004)

The exact board I had up north. Isn't it great?


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 12, 2004)

I've spent alot of time both using it and playing with it to see what it can do and how it works.  All the things I haven't experimented with I can't because our system doesn't support it, like ETCLink. I really wish we had even one moving light to play with. It's too much fun. 8O


----------



## ship (Jan 12, 2004)

A dimmer pack located in a bar above the house? What a pain in the rear! Welcome to the forum, hope to hear your opinions and help a lot no matter what they are. If you have a thought, present it we don't bite. Smatticus, what a name, we have a Sluggo where I work but he went to clown college - go figure. Hmm wonder what's up with your own name.

As for the career, one can never say where one will end up but it's safest to not cross out any possibilities and study everything not related. It helps. Could at some point between now and than find out you like costumes better. Probably not but chances are what you like now you won't end up doing. At least that's the norm though lighting and sound has a lot to hold one in place. The more you know the more you are useful in this business. Study all plus the not fun as if there were no tomarrow because chances are there will be a show in the way of otherwise studying on that day. Learn, Express and have fun. We do theater because it is that and fulfillment for that calling within ourselfs for the art of it. Keep your ears open and your mind even more so and don't form an opinion until you have weighed an option and you will be the next tyro talent. Good luck and hope to hear from ya a lot.


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 12, 2004)

Could always rent a Trackbeam or something like that for a show, and go from there.


----------



## The_Terg (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice, some more NY support 

I live in the suburbs, not 30 mins from the city.


----------



## wemeck (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! And hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hiya smatticus, welcome aboard!

-wolf


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Jan 13, 2004)

greetings from the boring state of utah- i run an express48/96 as well
however i use between 6 and 8 intelligent instruments every show- different mix every time of course...


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you for your welcomes to the ControlBooth! The bar over the house is definitely a pain at the high school, the bar at our community theater is atleast located over the balcony so it only takes a short ladder to get to the instruments. My cousin one day invented Smatticus when I was at his house, he combined 'Matt' with Gladiator's Maximus and that's what he got so friends have been calling me that or variations of since. But that's where it comes from in case you were wondering. Thank you for all of your comments ship, I kind of figure that that's how things are going to work out but I just don't know exactly where I'm headed or what I want to do. I think about where I would even have to be to have a decent career in technical theatre and I'm sure it's in no small town. Thanks again!


----------

